# How many of you suffering from depersonalization also have depression and or anxiety?



## livingdead (Mar 10, 2012)

​
*How many of you suffering from depersonalization also have depression and or anxiety?*

Depression & Anxiety1973.08%Depression only27.69%Anxiety only519.23%Other - explain00.00%


----------



## livingdead (Mar 10, 2012)

I am curious if anyone is diagnosed with depression and or anxiety, if anyone is taking any medication, and if the medication / treatment is working.


----------



## omnisest (May 10, 2012)

Diagnosed with anxiety, but no longer have it due to being on Pregabalin, an anxiolytic medication. My depression is sort of better due to taking an antidepressant, Venlafaxine, but my mood still isn't what an ordinary person's would be and I suffer from a loss of pleasure in every activity (anhedonia), which could be due to a masked depression (though I think it is more likely to be due to DP). I'm also on a small dose of an antipsychotic/mood stabiliser, Aripiprazole, as I used to have semi-psychotic thoughts and imaginary friends etc..

Overall my treatment has been pretty damn effective. I'm quite pleased with what's been done so far, even if I'm still quite depersonalised and can still feel no pleasure. Might change my medication a bit to help DP, but not sure I can convince my psychiatrist I have it.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

symptoms and feelings of depression and anxiety or actual clinical depression or anxiety disorders? there's a huge difference


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

i only put I have anxiety cause although I do get depression its only for like 30 minutes and its like the result of a crash from a hyper moment where I feel good and energized but that has only happened like 4 times ever and like I said it only happens for 30 minutes or so


----------

